# Past Masters



## Blake Bowden (Dec 19, 2013)

Too funny!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 19, 2013)

Our current Past Master is also my proposer and mentor so I had to share this with him!!

Thanks for the post!!


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 20, 2013)

LOL...that does describe some of our Past Masters, but luckily we've kind of squashed that mentality for the most part.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 20, 2013)

That's not how we did it MY year!  :wink:


----------

